# مكتبة أكواد هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء الان Smacna في الاكواد



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

مكتبة أكواد هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء 

Carrier System Design Manual كامل و مرتب ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)
صاحب الموضوع :  zanitty

مكتبة اللآشـــــ ashrae ـــــري ‏(



1 2 3) 
صاحب الموضوع : sosodeep 


وانتظرو قريبا باقي الاكواد 

:56:​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 يونيو 2009)

حصريا:الكود الانجليزي 

صاحب الموضوع : 
الطموني


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

*Smacna standard*

Architectural Fascia and Coping Wind Tests Report (PDF file)

Building Code Update (PDF file) 

Custom Fabricated Sheet Metal Test Report (PDF file) 

Duct Cleanliness for New Construction Guidelines (PDF file) 

Effects of Imposing A Universal Requirement of G-60 &/or G-90 Coating For A (PDF file) 

ERRATA for HVAC Duct Construction Standards, 3rd Edition 2005 (PDF file) 

ERRATA, Guide for Steel Stack Construction, 2nd Edition 1996 (PDF file) 

ERRATA, Rectangular Industrial Duct Construction Standards (PDF file) 

ICC/International Code Adoption (PDF file) 

Improper Fire Damper Installation (PDF file) 

*New Test Standards for Fire, Smoke & Combination Fire/Smoke Dampers (PDF file) *

SMACNA CAD Standard (PDF file)


SMACNA Master Index of Technical Publications (PDF file) 

*Technical Guideline on Through Penetration Firestopping (PDF file) *

Technical Paper on Duct Leakage (PDF file) ​
SMACNA CAD Symbols - DWG Format 
SMACNA CAD Symbols - DXF Format


المصدر :
http://www.smacna.org/technical/index.cfm?fuseaction=papers
​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 يونيو 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122449.html
Plumbing Engineering Design Code2003
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131002.html​*بفضل من الله وحده وتعالى كود الحريق Nfpa كاملا اصدار عام 2000*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61231.html
كود مكافحة الحريق العالمى Nfpa 2002 حصريا على الملتقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69490.html

كــل الشكر والتقدير للعضو / magdygamal_8 ​


----------

